# BRP V2 Help



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

We have started a stock car class at my track. What is the best stock car body, and where can I get the nascar style decals? Also my GP 1100's are getting old, what are you guys using now - GP 1300?

So far the 4 of 10 guys at my track that were running 1/18th changed from the Micro RS4 to the V2! :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Monte Carlo-Scaledecals.com-1400s on the batteries


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have found the best to be the Dodge!!!

We are running the IB1400 now and they are pretty fast on the carpet oval We could run 15 min easy on a charge.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like the old T-Bird body, and I use the team scream 1400's.


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks guys 

Micro_Racer do you still sell the "Micro_Racer Eddition" motors? The one I have is starting to slow! It has been the fastest motor on the track for the last 15 or so races. I changed the brushes but don't have the gold dust.....let me know if you still have some fast ones!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Send me a PM....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What is this Micro has cheater motors


----------

